# Roof rack and ladder



## Highlandbear (Jun 10, 2017)

Hello All, Coming from the dark side of caravans :smile2::smile2: Wife and I looking at a Autocruise Wentworth, Can any one tell me can a roof ladder and roof rack be fitted , also 2 bike carrier on the back
Many thanks


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now I cannot remember seeing this on any of the club vans on an Autocruise rally. however Kev-liz, members on here now have a Wentworth, perhaps they can tell us if it is possible, he is a very practical chap.


----------



## Highlandbear (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi I have been informed by the dealer I might be buying it from that Fiamma can install all 3 items


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Highlander and welcome to MHF.

Beware of the spare wheel carrier on this model (I have one) done wrongly and you can't get it out, also unless it has had the weight upgrade you'll find you run out of payload quickly, as standard it is NOT a 3.5t van.

It did come with a2 bike rack, which I took off, and a tow bar which was badly fitted and require the actual tow ball to be removed to get the spare out, as we don't tow, I cut the tow bar off.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You have a PM Highlander (personal message) hopefully you can open it if not let me know and I'll contact you a different way.


----------

